# WTB -- Looking for a 10wt rod



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm on the hunt for a 10wt 9ft rod. Much prefer a 4 piece. I'll consider a 9wt as well, but really prefer a 10.  No mega dollar rods. LOL While I would love to have one, I have to remain realistic. Trying to stay sub-$300

Currently, I'm looking pretty hard at the Moonshine Rods 10wt and a couple of the TFO's. They have several in my range. But I thought I would shoot a message here hoping someone had something a little better in good used condition in my price range.

I'm intending to use it as an all round rod. The main goal will be a King Mackerel/Sailfish/Bonito on fly. But it will also see surf duty for jacks/pompano, and will probably see marsh duty in MS for reds.

I already have a 9/10wt sized reel. I'll be grabbing a spare spool for it so that I can have both a floating line for the marshes and an intermediate line for the surf and mackerel.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I have a like-new Echo EPR 9' 10WT I'll sell you. Used it on one trip to Baja in August and that's it. It's a great rod, don't need to sell, but you'd get a killer rod and I'd have an excuse to buy a new one lol!!

They sell for $469.99 new. $275.00 if you want it. Has the tube and stuff.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

^^ This is a screaming deal!! ^^


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

I love my TFO pro II 10wt but if I sell it I won't get to buy another one so you can't have it LOL.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Chris V said:


> I have a like-new Echo EPR 9' 10WT I'll sell you. Used it on one trip to Baja in August and that's it. It's a great rod, don't need to sell, but you'd get a killer rod and I'd have an excuse to buy a new one lol!!
> 
> They sell for $469.99 new. $275.00 if you want it. Has the tube and stuff.



Duly noted.

I did not know Echo made a rod that expensive. I thought they were a cheap chinese rod until I looked these up. I've been out of fly fishing for about 10 years. I dont recall them making rods back then, so I am unfamiliar with them. I'll check into it.

In looking at these online, that is a screaming deal. Definitely worth thinking over. But is at the fringe edge of my budget, especially if you add shipping or the drive to get it. I'm not in the P'cola area. LOL


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

kanaka said:


> ^^ This is a screaming deal!! ^^


Bought it! :thumbup:


----------

